
History of Meth Use and Addition in Japan - ekianjo
https://www.tofugu.com/japan/meth-in-japan/
======
deusum
Should that be meth use and addiction, or math use and addition?

------
dailen
I wanted this to be somehow related to meth making them awesome at math so I
could be justified in my jealousy of the asian kids from a grade below me when
I was in the advanced math which was one grade above me.

